# Brainstorm session - making friends in a remote region



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello!

It's been a while since I've been here. I'm reaching out to brainstorm here about a challenge...

About 14 years ago we moved 500 miles from our home state. We built a house and have a really cool setup, "but" we live "out in the country" and are in a very conservative area (bible belt). We're 50 miles between two "decent" but still small cities. I want to make some friends/connections.

There's a yoga studio relatively close by and I go to classes, but that's all it is (do yoga in a dark room and go home). I have contacted one of the bigger libraries and am going to do a talk there (for young adults on interviewing and job skills). I'm thinking about doing something with the yoga studio (maybe a meetup).

Anyway, I know I can do some things. I think the bigger value in posting this is just getting out of my own head a bit (for both ideas and encouragement to actually do it).

Thanks for listening and any input or brainstorming is greatly appreciated!

Kerry


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Have you tried meetup.com? I have no experience with the site but have heard about it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Have you tried volunteering at a shelter or maybe talk to the local pastor about helping homeless people get into the workforce,improving their job skills etc.By the sound of your post this type of gig would be right up your alley.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Since you're in the bible belt how about utilizing that. There's nothing wrong with picking a church as a means of meeting people and socializing.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Church would be a great way to meet people, if you are so inclined. Many small towns have a city/county hall, historical society, development authority, or Chamber of Commerce which keeps an online calendar of events, so check the local websites and see what's going on. Can't find them online? Show up in person. Most small-town organizations love to talk to visitors who seem interested in the goings on. 

Also, go see if the local Chamber of Commerce, Downtown Development Authority, or some similar semi-governmental organization could use any volunteers for any upcoming events. Local charities and civic organizations are almost always looking for members and/or volunteers. Attend things. If the local theater troupe is putting on _Cat on a Hot Tin Roof_, go see it. If there's a book signing by a local author, show up. If the local art gallery is hosting a new artist for an opening, go. If you have school-aged children, go to all the school events, band concerts, football games, parent nights. If there's a local festival, a tour of homes, a charity event, a river or roadside cleanup event, a cemetery tour, a booster club fun night, a farmer's market, or a church or civic fundraiser barbecue, go. Show up at things, introduce yourself, speak to people, ask questions, engage and involve yourself in local life.

People often complain about there being "nothing to do" and "no way to meet people" when they move to small towns. Everything I just suggested has happened in my very rural, very conservative, very Southern, little small town with a population of less than 13,000, in the past 6 months. And more, by far, in the slightly smaller college town just a 30 minute drive up the road. So, it's more a matter of finding out what's going on and pushing yourself to get out and go to things that you might not be very familiar with or that might be slightly out of your comfort zone.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey, just checking back in here to say that I found a meetup that I'm looking forward to. I'd gone once before, and it's now "closer" to me (still an hour, but closer than it's previous location). 

Will keep trying new things closer to home as well!

Kerry


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

What are the locals into? Fishing? Cooking? Stamping? Is there any chance you can get jazzed about an activity that is a bonding force for the residents?

I personally love your idea of sharing your experience with isolated locals who may not otherwise be exposed to the larger world. But tread lightly; a lot of isolated communities don't really care to have their folk exposed to what lies outside the small county line.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

Want to share that I serendipitous stumbled upon a perfect group for me. It's a great group of creatives who meets twice a month. I've gone to one meeting and like the vibe so far.

It always happens this way for me. I look high and low, stop looking and bam, there it is!

Thanks for all the tips. I will likely try other things as well, but so glad to have found this group!

Kerry


----------

